# Pastille de couleur sur le calendrier



## xx-flo-xx (9 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai plusieurs événements et tout mon horaire dans l'application calendrier.
Lorsque je clique sur une date je vois l'évènement avec la pastille de couleur appropriée.
Mais lorsque je mets en vue "calendrier complet sur toute la page", je ne vois pas les pastilles. Je vois juste des petits points gris en dessous de chaque date.
N'y a t-il pas moyen de faire apparaître les pastilles de couleurs en dessous des dates?
Je ne sais pas si mon explication est clair mais si ce n'est pas le cas j'en suis désolée....

Merci pour votre aide

Version: iPhone iOS 11.2.6


----------



## gmaa (9 Mars 2018)

-


----------



## xx-flo-xx (9 Mars 2018)

C'est sur iPhone pardon et c'est iOS 11.2.6


----------



## xx-flo-xx (28 Mars 2018)

Toujours personne me conseiller? Merci


----------

